# CAMP CHEF  VS. LOUISIANA GRILLS VS PITT BOSS



## smokin toker (Jun 15, 2017)

HEY GUS IM NEW TO THE FORUMS.

SO I BEEN DOING SOME READING AND YOUTUBING AND FINALLY NARROWED DOWN MY KEY FEATURES.

sorry forgot the caps on lol

those are the only 3 I'm aware of that i can sear or flame kiss with if you no of other units lemme no

1st is quality. i don't want fight to keep a temp, its the reason why I'm going pellet, i get i will have to keep an eye buy don't want o baby sit like the WSM

2nd is price I'm looking to spend 1K max with or without accessories. i live in NYC so it'll be smoldering hot and freezing cold here. need something insulated or i can buy an insulation blanket no biggie.

3rd is the searing option. i doing have much room here in the city so i can't have a charcoal grill on the side. of the three i mentioned in the title you can cook directly over the flame or buy a propane searing box 

i will be smoking stuff weekly an grilling every sunday Rain sleet hail or snow my fire is running lol

my 3 grills so far

CAMP CHEF DLX(same as woodwind minus a few visuals) ITS ABOUT 500 FOR THE UNIT AND 200 FOR THE PROPANE SEAR BOX. 700 SHIPPED

LOUISIANA GRILLS LG800 ELITE (BEST LOOKING GRILL AND BIGGEST, HAS A GREASE PAN DOOR FOR FLAME EXPOSURE) 1000$ SHIPPED

AND THE PITBOSS ..NO SPECIFIC MODEL YET.... HAS SIMILAR FLAME OPTION AS THE LG800 ABOUT 500$ SHIPPED

 IF YOU NO OF ANY MORE 

THANKS FOR ANY INPUT ON ANY OF THESE MODELS


----------



## gr8day (Jun 15, 2017)

You could always buy a Pitmaster IQ or Guru for the WSM.

As far as PG's take a look at the Camp Chef Woodwind and FireCraft Q450 the Q450 is made in the USA and when it comes to PG's US made grills are a higher quality product than the imports.


----------



## smokin toker (Jun 15, 2017)

that firecraf sure is pretty snd the flame sear option is only 50$ i will look into it as well thnks!!


----------

